# Large Battery Icon Of Death



## foxtroop11 (Sep 13, 2011)

I was pretty excited about installing beta 3 when I quickly found that my touchpad that had been on all night with beta 2 will not boot. The only thing that happens, after I plug power in, is a big picture of a battery with a lighting bolt and red towards the bottom appears. I've had it plugged in for hours now with no sign of power increasing or any change at all for that matter. I've tried two different plugs, held power/menu, and all that happens is it shuts down and starts back up with the icon I mention.

Topic posted here as well,

http://h30434.www3.h...not/td-p/862551

Sorry if it's already in this forum. I'm probably blind and didn't notice a search button. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Last time someone had that issue it was a bad usb cable. Someone else charged theirs with a Touchstone charger when the usb cable didn't work.

You need the stock charger and stock cable to charge the fastest. Make sure the end of the charger is turned tight. If you use a different charger/cable it may take at least twice as long. Charging via a usb port on a computer will take a very long time.

Is your cable in good condition (no kinks)?

My wife ran hers down to completely dead and it took about 30 minutes to charge it to 1% before it booted.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

first off, the charger base that comes with the touchpad is a twist 2 lock base. it allows for replacement of the top cap with a 2 hole usb charger. this POS sometimes loosens slightly where you don't have a good contact and the result is WTH is going on my touchpad won't charge! WTF! it's brand new. etc... I've run into the problem myself. Lmao. Just twist the cap off, and twist it back on firmy. That usually solves the problem for most people I've met that has had this problem so far.  GL!

Anyone who's having charge issues should try this as their very first step.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Last time someone had that issue it was a bad usb cable. Someone else charged theirs with a Touchstone charger when the usb cable didn't work.
> 
> You need the stock charger and stock cable to charge the fastest. Make sure the end of the charger is turned tight. If you use a different charger/cable it may take at least twice as long. Charging via a usb port on a computer will take a very long time.
> 
> ...


yup my wife did the same...thought it was DEAD...used charger/usb cable that comes with the touchpad
takes a while...and BTW..it needs to reach minimum of 10% BEFORE you'll see battery go away...and boot...NOT 1%

mine finally kicked in at 12%........


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I actually had the twist off cap go bad on me. Called HP and they over-nighted me a new one and it worked.


----------

